# Cyp.kentuckiense



## tenman (Jun 1, 2013)

This one surprised me as I thought it would have to be much taller to bloom.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## monocotman (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice flower Tenman but sorry to say it looks more like the hybrid with fasciolatum, 'Gabriela'.
This would account for the shorter stem height and the earliness of flowering.
David


----------



## Dido (Jun 1, 2013)

The petals are wondering for me, but I am not sure. 
As I have seen a lot of different once, where did you get it from


----------



## Jim734 (Jun 1, 2013)

I have one blooming now looking quite similar. I grew mine from a seedling I purchased from Spangle Creek. I'll have to take a photo and post it.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 3, 2013)

Spangle Creek handle very few hybrids, almost none. If it came from Spangle Creek, it is probably the real deal. To my eye Tenman's plant looks like kentuckiense


----------



## Jim734 (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't see much difference between your plant and mine. Mine was purchased as an out of flask seedling from Spangle Creek as Cyp. kentuckiense. I apparently did not list on the label the source but the ones I got this year say Arkansas. 

Mine first bloomed last year (this from seedlings planted in 2010) and the plants were squat. This year the plant is taller. 

Give it time.

As for C. fasciolatum, that species has only recently shown up in the US and is quite pricey.


----------

